# hey there



## dizzy65

Hey there, I am younger i am only 18 years old, and this is my first, of course... I am not for sure that i am yet, but as of right now i am about 5 days late from my period. I am a little nervous about it but excited at the same time 

I have been getting some signs, like swollen and sore breasts, my stomach feels harder and i have some cramping as well, i am not sure if this is a positive or not so i am still waiting to see.... 

I have been with my boyfriend for just over 2 years, and he has said he will stay with me no matter what happens..:cloud9:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum and good luck :hugs:


----------



## miel

welcome to the forum ...may be you could do a test ?


----------



## TashaAndBump

Welcome to babyandbump! :wave: I agree with Miel; :test:


----------



## dizzy65

Thats a good idea, I will probably test this weekend:blush: I wasnt sure if i had enough reason too yet


----------



## TashaAndBump

lol :hugs: A late period is always a reason to test in my books! 

Good luck dizzy65! I hope you get the result that you want... x


----------



## buttercup1980

hi and welcome


----------



## dizzy65

Thats what i thought as well but wasnt positive, I am new at this whole thing:blush:


----------



## princessellie

you did a test and it was negative? it could be too early to detect the hormone..if you havent come on in a few days id do another test just to be sure

good luck hun xx


----------



## dizzy65

I ment that i wasnt positive to take a test or not yet... I am hoping to test for the first time this weekend, i am a little nervous about it but excited at the same time...


----------



## princessellie

oooh sorry, well i hope u get the result u want hun

x


----------



## TashaAndBump

dizzy65 said:


> Thats what i thought as well but wasnt positive, I am new at this whole thing:blush:

Aw, we've all been there! :hugs:

Defo take a test - you can get strip tests (like the ones the docs use...) from poundland, savers or superdrug relatively cheaply (no more then £3 depending on where you go...) And with those you just pee into a container and dip the stick into it - 1 line = negative, 2 lines = positive (don't pee on the stick-test because it will invalidate the result! lol) With more expensive tests you just pee straight onto the stick - they all come with pretty clear instructions anyway!! 

Here is an example of a positive test (my own, actually!) 

https://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k199/tasha-cat-mad/BFPpositivepregnancytest.jpg 

I have my princess now and couldn't be happier with her :D lol

Do let us know what your result is!! :hug: Good luck! x


----------



## dizzy65

okay thank you for the help.. How acurate are those tests?? And can i just go to like the doctors and get one for free? If i dont have the money for it right away? also is it more accurate in the morning??:blush:


----------



## TashaAndBump

The cheapy tests are perfectly accurate (they're the same ones that the doctors use).

Yeah of course (forgot to say :dohh:) You can go to the docs or your nearest sexual health clinic and be tested on the spot, there and then, confidentially and absolutely free of charge :).

It is most accurate first thing in the morning as the first wee contains the highest levels of HCG (pregnancy hormone), however being so late for your period as you are, I shouldn't think it would make much difference as the pregnancy hormone levels should be fairly high. I was 6 weeks pregnant when went to the docs and got tested. That was quite late into the evening and as you can see in the pic above, the two lines came up nice and clearly.


----------



## dizzy65

Okay i always wondered why you are supposed to take them in the morning, but i am pretty sure that i am i just want a test to make sure that i am and not just guessing. this is like the first time i have been late My period is usaully on time or early if any thing, by the time baby is born i will be done high school, and doing university! so i am super excited about it but nervous


----------



## TashaAndBump

Congrats if you are, but you're right - it's best to test to make sure.

There are many things that could cause you to be late on your period or that could cause the symptoms that you have described. It's probably best that you go to the doctors to test, that way you can book in with your midwife and get all your details down for the doctor there and then. Also, if it turns out that you are not pregnant, you can discuss what other possible causes could be behind your symptoms.

Best of luck x


----------



## dizzy65

Okay thanks so much for all of your help! I will test soon, maybe make an appointment for the doctor in the next day or 2... I am anxious to find out what is going on with me right now.... I will keep everyone posted with what is happening and what the test says:hug:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Thanks - I'm all excited to know too now! 

:hug:


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## dizzy65

I have an appointment for thursday so i am hoping to find out soon!O:)


----------



## TashaAndBump

Good luck!! 

am all excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Good Luck hun :happydance: hope you get your :bfp: xx


----------



## dizzy65

thanks i hope soo too


----------



## BeckyBoo

Hiya and welcome :wave:


----------



## Supamum

welcome to bnb


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome
Good luck with your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## leeanne

Welcome to BNB! :)


----------



## codegirl

welcome! :hi:


----------



## dizzy65

So i just got my period like this morning, I was shocked because it was 6 days late which never ever happens, so i am guessing now i dont need to take a test? because having my period is a sure sign i am not :cry: But there is still lots of time to for me to get pregnant so for now i guess I will be TTC after I grad high school, and after i am all moved out on my own :happydance: I am kinda disappointed, but it is okay:cloud9:


----------



## TashaAndBump

:hugs: Good luck for finishing school and moving out - and best wishes for ur future (and future family! :happydance:) xx


----------



## dizzy65

Thank you so much.... :blush:


----------



## Carley

Looking forward to getting to know you. Welcome!

How far pregnant are you...?


----------



## dizzy65

thank you i am looking forward to meeting all u guys as well!

Well i was 5 or 6 days late than on the 6th day i got my period, damn so i am not pregnant and i was so heart borken, but there is always next month to try! so this month i got a :bfn: cant wait for my :bfp: thou so excited!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hey, Dizzy! I didn't think you were sticking around; Glad to see you are! :hugs:


----------



## codegirl

welcome to the forum!


----------



## dizzy65

yup i am planning to stick around for a long whike :hug: i like talking to the ladies in this forum, everyone is so nice and helpful and not judgemental:cloud9: this is by far the best forum i have seen :cloud9:


----------



## anita665

https://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj268/Anita665/tt1352738fltt.gif


----------



## dizzy65

hey there :happydance:


----------

